# Practical Exam ACF certification,



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

I would like to take the CPC exam .
there is one coming up in May . I have been a pastry chef for years now roughly 15 yr.
now my questions 
you have about 4 hours to prepare some of the ''basic stock items '' I call em ?
is there a written part to this exam ?
what type of questions ?
Is there a huge difference between the CPC, CWPC and CEPC ?
if you have some in put please let me know .
Tommy


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

ACF_CM5 | Certification Designations

Here is a link to the ACF certification webpage. You really need to do your homework. Certification is very challenging.

Good luck


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I've been wanting to do the same!

any helpful hints and tips? 

I am working with several retired pastry chefs to get a feel for what I'm up against.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

First it would be a benefit to join the ACF. You also will need 150 CEH's and take 3 courses. 1 in nutrition, 1 in food safety and sanitation and 1 in supervisory management. These are worth 33 ceh's each.On the ACF website you can find info on sanctioned competitions etc. I recommend practicing your practical at least 6 times.It's very unlikely that someone could take a practical and be successful without working out the many area's competencies needed. I have all my staff at this time preparing for certifications at appropriate levels. It helps that my program sponsors the practices.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

oh man, i have only been baking for 4 years,,, im getting nervous just thinking about getting certified.... and im not even going to try for at least 10 years! lol .. good luck!


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

All verry good suggestions .I can ask at the ACF meeting Monday night . 

Cape chef thank you for the direct link for the Acf Certification. Is there any specific order i need to take these steps Or just as long as I have all of them completed and passed? 
jessiquina if you love what you do you will have a much more enjoyable life. 

I hope to get the ball rolling and of course contact my past employers so they can fill out the employment verification .
Thanks Chefs.
Tommy


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

I don't know about the CPC exam, but I took the written CEC exam for recertification . Most of the info on there is in the Art and Science of Culinary Preparation by Gerald Chesser. I just studied that the night before as a refresher. I won't say I got the highest score, but I passed.


----------

